# Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus



## Wollebre (12. August 2011)

xxxxx


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Was ist das für ne Größe?|kopfkrat

Ich brauche mal den Spulendurchmesser von der 2000er.

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ist das für ne Größe?|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> |wavey:



Wenn Du die Rollengröße meinst, es ist eine Sargus 6000. Steht gleich in ersten Satz.|bigeyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Rollengröße meinst, es ist eine Sargus 6000. Steht gleich in ersten Satz.|bigeyes



:m:m:m

Überlesen . . .|wavey:

Falls jemand mit ner 2000er hier reinguckt - ich brauche mal den Spulendurchmesser(Abwurfkante).


----------



## Raubfischzahn (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falls jemand mit ner 2000er hier reinguckt - ich brauche mal den Spulendurchmesser(Abwurfkante).



40mm...#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> 40mm...#h




Danke.#6#6#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Hi Prof, du wirst doch nicht zerstreut? Bei 10000 Beiträge stoppt der Zähler und dein Account wird gelöscht. Kleiner Scherz und schönes Wochenende#h
> 
> Wolle





Am Ende von so langen Beiträgen habe ich immer den Anfang schon wieder vergessen . . . Altersheimer eben.|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Ich klink mich mal hier ein...

Die Schleifgeräusche hab ich bei meiner 3000er auch - allerdings erst seit letzter Zeit und nur sporadisch. Die Rolle ist jetzt ein knappes Jahr alt.

Viel mehr beschäftigt mich ein anderers Problemchen:
Auf einmal stimmt die Wickelkontur nicht mehr! D.h. die Schnur wird nur nicht mehr bis zum Ende der Spule gewickelt, sondern nur bis ca. 3mm davor.

So bleibt an der hinteren Spulenwand immer eine Lücke und die vorderen Schnurklänge rutschen dann nach hinten und werden locker. 

Die Rolle wird zum mittleren Spinnfischen benutzt (Gewichte bis ca. 30gr) Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Wurde die Schnur damals mit Maschine aufgespult oder per Kurbel?

Wenn hinten Füllung fehlt, helfen Scheiben unter der Spule.


----------



## Anglero (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Arbeitest Du mit mehreren Spulen? Auf der Rollenachse befindet sich eine kleine Unterlegscheibe, die gerne mal beim Spulenwechsel an der Spule kleben bleibt. Wenn sie dann fehlt, könnte so der Höhenunterschied im Wickelbild zustandekommen.

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wurde die Schnur damals mit Maschine aufgespult oder per Kurbel?



Die Schnur wurde maschinell aufgespult.



Anglero schrieb:


> Arbeitest Du mit mehreren Spulen?



Ja, mache ich. 



Anglero schrieb:


> Auf der  Rollenachse befindet sich eine kleine Unterlegscheibe, die gerne mal  beim Spulenwechsel an der Spule kleben bleibt. Wenn sie dann fehlt,  könnte so der Höhenunterschied im Wickelbild zustandekommen.



Ich wechsele ich die Spulen immer zu Hause im Angelzimmer auf dem Tisch und mir ist nie eine Scheibe auf dem Tisch oder Boden aufgefallen.
Zumal es auf beiden Spulen so ist.

Ich muß mir jetzt mal eine passende U.-scheibe suchen... danke für euere Tipps.

Was ich eben vergessen hatte: es kommt mir so vor, das die Achse auch viel mehr "Spiel" hat d.h. ich kann sie viel weiter nach vorne und hinten bewegen als zu Anfang.
Vorgehensweise: Spule am Sand festhalten und nach vorne und hinten ziehen. Spiel liegt hier bei gemessenen 3mm!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Vmtl. liegt es an der maschinellen Wicklung.
Wenn die Schnur erstmal weit genug runter war und per Hand wieder aufgekurbelt, legt sie sich erst so hin wie es dem normalen Wickelbild der Rolle entspricht.

Hättste gleich per Hand bespult, hätte es von Anfang an so ausgesehen und du hättest gewusst, dass eine(oder zwei) Scheiben fehlen.:m

Also alles abziehen(Wiese o.ä.) und neu aufwickeln. Dann siehste wieviele Scheiben rauf oder wiede runter müssen.

Nach Möglichkeit immer per Hand aufspulen. Maschine ist Müll.


----------



## Anglero (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Aufschrauben, sehen ob alles fest ist?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nach Möglichkeit immer per Hand aufspulen. Maschine ist Müll.



Du machst mir Angst!!! Die 3000er Sargus ist meine kleinste Rolle... Ich muß noch eine Quantum QSS8  und 5 Quick SLR mit Geflecht bespulen... :c

Den Ratschlag werde ich aber trotzdem mal befolgen und die Spule der Sargus mal leeren...



Anglero schrieb:


> Aufschrauben, sehen ob alles fest ist?



Habe ich schon, war mein erster Verdacht... Hat sich nix geändert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

So`n bissel Spiel in Längsrichtung anner Achse ist normal.
Bei Wormshaftrollen mehr noch als bei Excenterollen.

Ich hatte mal eine Balzer Macina 2000 mit Wormshaft, da ließ sich die Achse (geschätzt) fast einen Zentimeter ziehen und die Schnur lag trotzdem Top.

Im Betrieb zieht da ja keiner dran.:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Hat mir halt Sorgen gemacht. Die Sargus hat mehr Spiel als meine 20 Jahre alten Quantums...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Hab hier gerade `ne 7300er Blue Arc zu liegen und mal dran gezogen - knappe 2 Millimeter Spiel und die ist definitiv OK und läuft und wickelt völlig korrekt.:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Ich nochmal... Wollte mir gestern 200m NanoFil aufspueln. Per Hand diesmal.

Problem: die Spule wird nicht komplett bedeckt mit Schnur, ich benötige also Unterlegscheiben. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit, muß ich die extra bestellen oder Bauhausware? Vor allem: wieviele benötige ich? Am hinteren Rand der Spule waren ca. 3-4mm "Platz".


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich nochmal...  Am hinteren Rand der Spule waren ca. 3-4mm "Platz".



Ui - das ist ziemlich viel... Passt das denn mit dem "oberen" Ende, sprich der Abwurfkante? In der Regel ist der Hub auf den Abstand vom "hinteren" Ende zu Abwurfkante eingestellt. Sprich, fehlt was unten, ist es oben zu viel. Bei 3 - 4 mm müsste ja theor. die Schnur oben vom Rotor "auf" die Spule gelegt werden...

Um den Abstand zu verringern, schau mal hier
http://www.fux-rosetten.de/c-43/unterlegscheiben/kunststoff-unterlegscheiben
unter "Unterlegscheiben ähnlich DIN 125" sollte sich was passendes finden lassen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Das ist ja das paradoxe - zur Abwurfkante hin liegt die Schnur 1a!

Hab mir grad die Sachen unter dem link angesehen. Und da taucht schon die nächste Frage auf: Wirlich aus Kunststoff oder doch besser Metall? 

Und mal ganz am Rande: mich ärgert das maßlos das man bei einer 1 Jahr alten Rolle schon anfangen muß zu "rumzumengen".


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Ich habe welche aus Kunststoff passend gehabt. Metall ist aber im Zweifel auch ok. 
Mir wäre dabei aber wichtig, dass die Dinger extrem eng an der Achse anliegen und so im Zweifel nicht verkanten.
Was mir aber extrem komisch vorkommt, ist der extreme Abstand nach "unten" und passend "oben".... Verstellen kann sich das aber ja nicht - weder beim Excenter noch WS... Wäre da was kaputt, würde im ZWeifel die Kurbel bzw. das ganze Getriebe blockiert...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Siehste, gut das du mich daran erinnerst...


----------



## angler1996 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

mal ne dumme Frage:
wie hast du per Hand aufgespult?
Doch sicher im Rollenhalter und durch den ersten Ring, oder?#h
Gruß A.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Sicher!! Oder meinst du etwa, ich wickel die per Hand auf??


----------



## angler1996 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Sicher!! Oder meinst du etwa, ich wickel die per Hand auf??


 

neee#h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Und die Spule hat im Spüli-Wasser gelegen. War also alles korrekt.

Habe aber jetzt die Wurzel des Übels gefunden: War eben mal bei meinem Händler und da haben wir mal eine Rolle zerlegt. Dabei hat sich herrausgestellt, das bei mir die Plastikscheibe komplett fehlt. Und ich habe da nie eine gesehen bzw. habe nie eine bei mir im Angelzimmer gefunden.


----------



## chrix (6. November 2011)

*AW: Schleifgeräusche in Penn Sargus*

Hallo,

sorry das ich den thread missbrauche. Ich hab mir eine Sargus 2000 gekauft und war heute das erstemal mit am Wasser.

Ich benutzte sie zum Jiggen und musste seltsame knack Geräusche feststellen.
Erst dachte ich es kommt von der Rute, was aber nach ummontage auf ne andere widerlegt wurde.

Dieses Knacken ist beim einholen permanent zu hören, aber nur wenn wiederstand vorhanden ist. Es reicht nen 10g Jigkopf dafür. 
Beim Schnur aufspulen ist mir dieses Geräusch nicht aufgefallen.

Woher könnte das kommen? 

Danke und Gruß


----------

